# AW Drag Racing sets



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok who has one and what do you think of it. G/f bought me the Kiss(on clearance at AW for $60) one for my Bday and will be here tomorrow and want to know what to expect

Thanks


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Be prepared to have lots of fun with your buddies. My first set when they came out is worn out!!!! Just cool with the start lights to the win light popping on in your lane!!!!! :freak:

Doing the Pro-Tree opposed to the standard sportsman light adds so much to the whole experience. Trying to master that Pro-Tree light is awesome!!!! Great to keep your hand eye coordination going. :thumbsup: 

Only issue I had was some of the 15 inch straights were a little bowed. So I emailed AW and they sent me more straights.

For 60 bucks you can't go wrong!!!!! :wave: Your Girl did great.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I figured the cars are worth $60. I am hoping sometime soon someone comes out with some free drag software that we will be able to mod the AW set and get true times


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

consider buying some TOMY AFX 15" straight track for the racing surface and some of their curves to create the return lane with the included straights in the race set. most of the AW straights are bowed and the TOMY AFX tend to be flat.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

alpink said:


> consider buying some TOMY AFX 15" straight track for the racing surface and some of their curves to create the return lane with the included straights in the race set. most of the AW straights are bowed and the TOMY AFX tend to be flat.


I do have some afx track in the basement, I was thinking about the return loop.

What do you think of the 13.5 volt wal wart?? seems kinda low to me for drag racing. I do have some AFX wal warts in the basement to and am going to find the one with the most volts and amps to replace the AW one(may hack a tyco high performance pack if I have to and maybe just add one to each lane) Thoughts??


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the 13.5 that came with seems adequate for stock cars that I let kids play with at slot shows where I set it up.
of course, you will want to go faster.
be sure your track is TOMY brand AFX and not original Aurora AFX.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I just went digging and think I may have sold off most of my tomy tracks, I did score 2 tomy terminal lanes so I can power each track and 2 tomy 22vdc 7va for my wal warts. I do have quit a few tyco to tomy adapter tracks so I may go with that for the return. I bought out a hobby store years ago of all their track and scored a dozen or so of these so I may put them to use. I also got quite a few tomy 6" and 9" corners but not much straights and I think I sold those few


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

well every straight is bowed and my win light dont work, guess they will be sending me some new pieces


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Just checking does the win light have batteries and is it turned on? I am sure these bases have been covered.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There was an issue mentioned when these first came out regarding how much light was available in the room, but I can't recall if it was the start line or the finish line (or both) that was affected by low light...


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine needed good light for both to work properly


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> There was an issue mentioned when these first came out regarding how much light was available in the room, but I can't recall if it was the start line or the finish line (or both) that was affected by low light...


Your correct sir, you have to have good light on the finish line.


----------

